# PL nach 13849 mit mehreren Not-Halt in Reihe



## andersson (8 September 2011)

Hallo Ihr Experten,

habe folgende Frage :im Einsatz ist einmal ein Sicherheitsrelais von ABB / Jokab Safety, heißt RT6.
Daran sind 6 x der Not-Halt Smile in Reihe angeschlossen.
Lassen wir mal die Aktorebene außen vor.

Sind zweikanalig angeschlossen also Kategorie 3 mit Fehlerausschluss.
Nur welchen PL erreiche ich jetzt damit ? Laut dem Diagramm in der 13849 kann das ja zwischen PL b, c oder d sein ?
PLr ist übrigens d !
Erreiche ich das damit ?!
Danke für euren rat !!


----------



## Safety (9 September 2011)

Hallo Andersson,
sehe Dir das Beispiel 29 im BGIA Reprot 2/2008 an da wirst Du eine Antwort finden.


----------

